# I can feel it in the air



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi all,

Been a busy camper latly.
But man am I pumped it's spring  Still abit chilly outside..but the warmth is on it's way.All the tulips ,daffodils, crocases,hyasinth are peeking through.I started about 500 seeds yesturday,so in a few weeks they'll be ready to plant.soon the markets will be full of all the wonderful spring produce. I'll gas up my weber and clean out my smoker. I can't wait to get my fingers in the soil, or see the fruit tree's flower. I love this time of year. I wish everyone a happy and peaceful spring.
cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

For me, the essences of spring are: fresh asparagus; the aroma of grass cut for the first time; daffodils (our ground is still rock hard frozen in Wisconsin); trees budding (achoo!) and actually feeling the sun on your skin. Hooray! Won't be long now! Of course, it's spring in the northern hemisphere. It's fall in the south. Any thoughts from below the equator?

[ March 20, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Springtime in Connecticut reminds me why I left the city. I am also happy to enjoy the 1st spring in our new house!!!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm with Mezzaluna, when the asparagus are in stores spring can't be too far.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Here my daffodils scattered all over my gardens are in full bloom, rhodies are starting to come out, and I'm itching to put in my herb garden....my lawn is so high really needs a good mowing this weekend.


----------

